# Arkansas Newb



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ARthumper. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## d3coy_duck (Apr 24, 2010)

ARthumper said:


> I figured if I was spending 3 hours a day reading all of the threads at work that I might as well join in! Have read some great stuff on here and am looking forward to sharing a season with you guys and gals. (go ahead and get the Arkansas jokes out of the way!)


Do you look at a family reunion like a potential place to find your next wife? LOL

I was a lurker for a long time as well but I finally gave in due to the classifieds! Check them out if your looking for great deals on equipment! 

Welcome from a fellow Arkie too.

Wait just a minute. Aren't you that feller that beat me to that range finder? I might not like you after all! LOL 


































Honestly it's all good. Keep check on them classifieds or I might beat you to the sweet deal next time!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

Howdy from Northern BC - but born in Harrison. Hope you like it here....


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT

:wav:


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

If a man and women in Arkansas get a divorce, are they still brother and sister?


Welcome from the NE corner of the state.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Harrison to BC? WOW. Harrison is sweet country but BC is Gods country! The ride across north AR from Fayetteville over through Harrison is one of my favorites.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

